# Oxford MS



## bolen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi all

I am a 33 year old gamer looking for some mature gamers to join.

I'd be willing to play or run a D&D game (or any rpg)


----------



## bolen (Jan 15, 2004)

Bump


----------



## bolen (Jan 20, 2004)

yet another bump


----------



## SilentLucidity (Feb 3, 2004)

finally find someone who's in Mississippi who's loking to start a game and they're nowhere near the coast.......go figure...


----------



## Dawn M (Feb 8, 2019)

bolen said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am a 33 year old gamer looking for some mature gamers to join.
> 
> I'd be willing to play or run a D&D game (or any rpg)




Hey there. Oxford, MS gamer here. I’ve been looking for a group for awhile too. It’s been awhile since your post but I’m totally up for gaming.  Let me know if you’re still around and looking for a group.


----------

